# New website



## stepibarra (May 20, 2008)

I am just now starting to design my website and would like some feedback.

http://www.freewebs.com/pampering-scents/index.htm


----------



## kwahlne (May 20, 2008)

LOVE love love the bubbles!    

Kristin


----------



## pepperi27 (May 20, 2008)

Wow thats looks so pretty! I love the bubbles too! Can I ask was it pricey? I had a website but because of low sales I had to get rid of it.


----------



## digit (May 21, 2008)

Love the bubbles and classical music. What piece is it? And why do I keep hearing Don Ho singing Tiny Bubbles in my head?   

Digit


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 21, 2008)

Freewebs is exactly that!!!  FREE that is my favorite word.  It is very user friendly as well.  I started with that as my first website.  I am on netfirms now, I pay $10 a year for my hosting and domain name!!!!


----------



## stepibarra (May 21, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Wow thats looks so pretty! I love the bubbles too! Can I ask was it pricey? I had a website but because of low sales I had to get rid of it.



No pepper, it was actually free.  I got it through freewebs.com.


----------



## stepibarra (May 21, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Love the bubbles and classical music. What piece is it? And why do I keep hearing Don Ho singing Tiny Bubbles in my head?
> 
> Digit



Digit, the music is Mozart, violin concerrto #3.


----------



## stepibarra (May 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your kind words.  I was not too sure of it, but now am extremely happy...


----------



## pepperi27 (May 21, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Freewebs is exactly that!!!  FREE that is my favorite word.  It is very user friendly as well.  I started with that as my first website.  I am on netfirms now, I pay $10 a year for my hosting and domain name!!!!



I realized that after re-looking at your website


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

That looks awesome! great job! I want to get a site up eventually!


----------



## digit (May 22, 2008)

stepibarra said:
			
		

> Digit, the music is Mozart, violin concerrto #3.



Thanks. I found myself humming Tiny Bubbles all day yesterday.   

Digit


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

I'm a nit-picker, so have just one suggestion about something that bugs me: you have three 'just's in the About us section. 

"We are just a small company, just starting out." .... and further on: "and it just progressed from there".

You can lose the first 'just', but I would also try for another word in the last bit. "And it *has *progressed from there" might do.

Otherwise, it's very cute and fresh. Good luck with it!


----------

